# "AMD Processor model unknown" Question



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

I just recently upgraded to the 6400+, (see specs above) and now my computer doesn't recognize the CPU, just says "AMD Processor model unknown?" Is this saying I need to upgrade my BIOS??

As of now everything is running normal, so if its not a big deal I'd rather stay away from the BIOS upgrade (if thats the problem). As I've heard many things can go wrong in that department. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Also, can upgrading the BIOS improve performance??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You need bios 1202 in order to support that cpu.

FWIW I never use the asus update app that runs in windows. I use either the update app that is part of the bios [if used on your board] OR update from a floppy.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

So your saying that I NEED to update my BIOS? I'd really rather not if it is not absolutely necessary. I also don't have a floppy drive, and I'll have to check on updating from the BIOS itself. Thanks crjdriver!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Well I looked again and that is a beta bios so there is NO release bios that supports your cpu. It is up to you if you want to use a beta bios.

You can update your bios by using the ez flash built into the bios. During post, you hit the ALT>F2 keys and it starts the update process. Read your manual and it gives detailed instructions on how to do this task.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It is up to you. Do you want the cpu supported or not? If you do, then you need to update the bios. As I posted, that is NOT a release bios, it is a beta bios.

BTW read your manual. Many boards that have ez flash will allow you to use a usb drive for the update file.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is a link to the cpu support page at asus. You can see what bios is required. It does not list it as a beta bios there however when you go to the download page, it does say it is a beta bios.
CPU support link


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Sounds good, I'll post an update when I figure out what I'm going to do. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Bad news after updating BIOS, I'm getting a BSOD stating DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL. Any ideas???


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

I googled the bsod error message, but before i do anything major, i was wondering if changing the RAM speed in the BIOS could affect things?? After I updated my BIOS I went in to reconfig and changed the RAM config from "AUTO" to "DDR2800" would this cause the DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL message??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, it would. Put the ram back to where it is supposed to be. Next if you had set any vdimm [ram voltage] other than stock, you need to set that again as well.

Remember this is a beta bios and NOT a release bios. It may well have problems; that is why it is beta. You are now a beta tester.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, I set it back to "auto" and haven't seen the screen since. The update was actually fairly simply with the EZ update in the bios. I just downloaded the update file and put into onto a flash drive, and loaded from there. I went with bios version 1202, and the mobo sees the cpu correctly. Hopefully I won't have anymore problems, but if I do I'll let you know. Thanks for all the help though crjdriver! :up::up:


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, it is pretty easy. One thing ez bios or asus update will NOT let you do now is downgrade to an earlier bios. When there is a release bios that supports that cpu, I would flash to the release bios rather than have a beta or test bios.

If you ever do need to downgrade the bios, you must use the bootdisk method.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, after changing that back and updating the drivers for my wireless desktop, I haven't had the bsod again. 

Yeah, I'm hoping the release version will be sometime soon. Another question, like you stated early, on one page it states version 1202 is beta, and on another it doesn't. Would it show up as "beta" during the POST??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No, just the ver # ie 1202 or whatever. Asus often will release a beta bios with a long suffix number ie 1202.xxx however this one uses a standard number system.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

I've ran into another little issue, before the upgrade i did, which consisted of cpu, ram, psu, vga cooler.......when i would put my comp on standby the fans and everthing would turn off. Now with the upgrades and the new bios, the fans stay on while in standby and the computer also takes longer to turn on from standby mode. Any ideas on what could cause this? Or is there something you can adjust in the bios? Thanks!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Probably a "feature" of the beta bios. You might read your manual and see what settings are available in power options however it will probably be fixed with a release bios.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Also I would report it to asus. If they do not know about problems with their bios, they cannot fix them.


----------



## Mr.Magee (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay I got it figured out. In the BIOS under the power option, I had to switch it from S1&S3 to S3 only. Now she goes into stand by mode like normal, no fans, just silence and a blinking case led! Thanks!


----------

